# Naturals that went back to relaxing, any regrets?



## felicia (Sep 17, 2008)

Why or why not? I'm thinking of going back b/c the knots & split ends are kicking  my butt. I didn't have any major problems when I relaxed, but I'm super scared of going back. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## JessCNU (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a newbie but I can share my experience with this. I was natural for about a year but I didn't really know how to take care of my hair in its natural state. I got frustrated with trying to wear it straight and slapped a perm in. looking back i do regret it and think how long my hair would have been if I could have just held on  but I am try to see if I can grow my hair out with a relaxer. I didn't know all of the things I was doing wrong so I just thought my hair was destined to be short and never grow past my neck. I know now what I have to do and I really to feel like I can have long, healthy, RELAXED, hair now that I'm on the right track. I have seen so many great people on this board do it so I know it's possible. Hope my two cents helped!


----------



## felicia (Sep 17, 2008)

bumping for more replies


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 17, 2008)

I sometimes miss my natural hair, especially when I see someone with a big *** fro. But I do not have regrets. I'm enjoying my hair whether relaxed or natural.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 17, 2008)

i was relaxed bone straight for years, then transitioned to natural for a year,then bc'd in march and stayed natural for only 6 months.  Early this month i texlaxed and i'm FINALLY 100% happy. I have curls but not as much tangles,i have volume but not to much volume for my comfort, more products are working on my hair, it dries faster, and is easier to straighten, have more styling options then when i was bone straight & much more body.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 17, 2008)

ok here is the honest to G-d truth.

I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.

I went natural because I thought it would be easier to retain length. When I think about how much hair I have cut off in the past 3+ years due to knots (don't even mention my BC) I'm like I just wasted my time and length.

I've only been re-relaxed for a few weeks and trust me when I say that I don't miss a damn thing about being natural.  I thought I was going to feel some kind of guilt or regret when I sat in the stylist chair, but that sooooo didn't happen.  The first time I washed my hair and was able to detangle in less than a minute, I felt like somebody had just let me out of jail. 

I think the reason I felt this way was that I never put too much emphasis on natural hair being part of my identity.  I wore a bun with natural hair and I wear a bun with relaxed hair.  The bun is representative of my style and personality, the crinklyness or straightness of the bun is just a means to the end.

So my long winded answer is - no regrets.


----------



## Avyn (Sep 17, 2008)

bumping for more


----------



## MizzP (Sep 17, 2008)

No. I still love natural styles, but it just wasn't for me. When I was natural, I had to deal with so many tangles and knots. Doing my hair was an all day affair.  After 18 months I relaxed and my hair was thin. It took a year to grow out the majority of the knots. My hair is finally starting to thicken up some two years later and I am inching on bra strap length. My only regret was running across lhcf *after* I came across nappturality;  I was past shoulder length when I BC'd.


----------



## momi (Sep 17, 2008)

I did not relax - but I did think about it - really hard.

When I first BC'd I had no idea how to care for my hair. I had not learned that the "what works for one may not work for another" lesson, so I had to struggle with jacked up and dry hair for a few months until I figured out what worked for me.

I am so glad that I did not relax now - thank God I finally figured out what worked for me - had I not I am not sure if I would still be natural.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> *I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place*....
> 
> So my long winded answer is - no regrets.


 
 @ the bolded.  I love your honesty.

The first time I went natural was in 2005.  I bc'd and ended up relaxing 5 or 6 months later.  That time I really regretted relaxing.  I felt I relaxed for the wrong reasons and hadn't given my natural hair enough of a chance.

A year later in 2006 I bc'd again because my hair was a straight up mess, shedding and breaking all over.  2 years and 4 months later, this past July, I texturized my hair.  It's only been two months but so far I have no regrets and I don't think I will.  I really know my hair this time and I did a lot more research on relaxing this time and really had a process to follow vs. just doing it.  

This time I just feel very happy about everything.  My hair still has lots of texture in it, but straightens and stays straight much better.  I can get my freshly washed hair in a ponytail easily, something I could never do with my natural hair.  My braid-outs/twist outs last longer too.


----------



## love2praz (Sep 17, 2008)

JessCNU said:


> I'm a newbie but I can share my experience with this. I was natural for about a year but* I didn't really know how to take care of my hair in its natural state. I got frustrated with trying to wear it straight and slapped a perm in. looking back i do regret it and think how long my hair would have been if I could have just held on  *but I am try to see if I can grow my hair out with a relaxer. I didn't know all of the things I was doing wrong so I just thought my hair was destined to be short and never grow past my neck. I know now what I have to do and I really to feel like I can have long, healthy, RELAXED, hair now that I'm on the right track. I have seen so many great people on this board do it so I know it's possible. Hope my two cents helped!



This was me....I've made the transition from natural to relaxed 3 or 4 times....I'm natural again now.  For me, I could never retain hair with a relaxer no matter how hard I tried.  I even wore a bun religiously for a year and still had messed up ends.  Plus, my hair always ended up super thin (I have real fine strands).  So, *for me*, relaxers and I just don't mix if I want healthy hair.  

Everytime I relaxed, it was out of frustration and I had regret almost immediately.  Now, to BC is nothing to me.  I just do it!  It is hair and it will grow regardless if handled with TLC!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> *I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.*
> 
> *I went natural because I thought it would be easier to retain length. When I think about how much hair I have cut off in the past 3+ years due to knots (don't even mention my BC) I'm like I just wasted my time and length.*




JCoily I just wanted to say that I love your honesty. I have been natural 3 times now and all of my big chops were forced: 1)went to a stylist reccommend by a LHCF member for a trim, if memory serves me correct, and came out w/a bc. 2) forced to do the bc after a salon texturizer gone wrong and finally 3) my current bc was due to MAJOR damage from hard presses. I am dealing with breakage now and once I get that under control  I plan to relax my hair. A lady that stays a couple of doors down from me stated that she could braid my hair once it gets a little more length to it. Hopefully, this will be in December. When I think back to all the times I was forced to bc I get mad as heck b/c I lost alot of length, time, and money.


----------



## blkbeauty (Sep 17, 2008)

I was natural in my teen yrs and then started to relax again when I was 21.  Intially my hair was beautiful, but as time went on my hair became severly damaged and I went natural again when I was 27.  If you decide just make sure you are taking extra precaution with you hair since chemicals weakens the hair.

Btw, I know what you mean about the knots.  As a natural, I get knots all the time...I thought I was the only one.  The only way that I escape this is wearing my hair in two stranded twist and applying Shea Butter.


----------



## zzirvingj (Sep 17, 2008)

Interesting thread 

_Ya'll making me wanna texlax_


----------



## Paradox (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


I probably will feel just as relieved as you do, if I go on an relax.
I don't get tangles or anything and isn't like I am addicted to relaxers  because I've only had 4 in my life time. But I honestly don't think I can take doing my hair for an hour everyday. If don't do it, it's dry..horribly dry.
It always looks frizzy at the top, like I just walked out the house and didn't care. I think the begining of my junior year/august 2009 i might texlax it.


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont regret it. I only relaxed my hair because I was going away for grad school and I knew I wouldnt have the time to spend hours on my hair like I did before. When I first got to the board I was natural then after a year I relaxed. I got the knots on the ends that everyone talks about but it never bothered me much. I just relaxed because I was spending too much time on my hair. I dont think I will go natural again though.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 17, 2008)

I was natural in HS and relaxed when I turned 17 before going to college.  I wore it relaxed for most of my college years and started to regret it.  I started thinking about how much longer and healthier my hair and scalp would have been w/o the relaxer. My relaxed hair didn't look bad but it stayed about the same length and I had some seriou issues w/my scalp. But w/the information on this board maybe I wouldn't have had all those problems.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I went natural because I thought that my hair would be healthier and grow longer without the use of chemicals. I also missed the thickness that my hair once had. Afterall I was texlaxed really by mistake and my results were not consistant. Well, after I BC'ed and I got to know my natural hair at first I loved it but it got to be such a hassle for me. My hair was too thick and the amount of time that I spent on it on wash days was horrible. I was exhausted and I felt like a slave to my hair. I had to plan my schedule around my hair because my wash days was an all day affair. Once it hit shoulder length I started getting terrible knots and tangles and I realized that I would probably be stuck at that length because of the need for frequent trims. I had to struggle just to get my hair into a ponytail and on most days I could not wear my hair out because I looked a mess. Also, my natural hair would not recieve hardly any product known to mankind. It was just not worth the hassle and was taking up too much of my life. I wanted the look of natural hair without all of the hassle so I texturized instead and now I am happy and relieved so no I do not regret it in the least.


----------



## redd (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking about ending my transition and relaxing just so i can detangle easier. After much consideration I dont think I will have any regrets either.


----------



## balisi (Sep 17, 2008)

No regrets whatsoever.  I loved my natural hair for the 3.5 years I rocked it, and now I'm loving my relaxed hair once again.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 17, 2008)

I have to say, I really appreciate ya'lls honesty.  For the past two years I've been stuck on what to do with my hair. I think that I'm going to stay natural but if I start to feel like I'm a slave to my hair, I won't hesitate to get it relaxed.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 17, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Interesting thread
> 
> _Ya'll making me wanna texlax_



Hey Hair Idol!   Do what's best for you.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Sep 17, 2008)

Great thread Felicia.

I wonder how it feels to be able to run your pinky horizontally to part the hair as a relaxed head and not get snags . I daydream about this often.


----------



## kblc06 (Sep 17, 2008)

I know this is semi-controversial, but to decrease knots and splits over the past 2 months, I've been slicking my hair back into (as smooth as possible) with Fantasia IC protein gel. I rinse any gel residue off the ends, moisturize, braid, and secure the ends with a rubber band. I just rollerset my hair to straighten it and see where my ends needed to be trimmed. I had maybe 5-10 hairs that were BEGINNING to split-and no knots.  So I was able to retain about 2 inches of length. It's either that or rollerset/and or flat iron 


I used this style to transition and retain length and it's working for me now. I can not leave my ends out unless I do so in a controlled manner (i.e. braid or twist out)


----------



## jshor09 (Sep 17, 2008)

I did regret going back to relaxers.  it is a choice you must mke for yourself.  i am now natural again. you just have to be happy in the decision u make.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 17, 2008)

So far no regrets but i've only been texlaxed for less than a week   Whose to say though that in a few years i may transition again to natchal.  We have so many options with our type of hair!


----------



## disgtgyal (Sep 17, 2008)

At first i regretted it because i lost so much hair went from SL to neck and my hair was rough, dry and tangled, but now for the most part my hair is back to normal minus the missing inches lol but if i had to do it again i wouldn't i would continue doing my weekly presses eventhough it took forever


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

*I was relaxed, transitioned to natural, texturized, relaxed then bc'd. I'm natural now and I won't go back. Going back to chemicals from natural was a bad move for me.*


----------



## Napp (Sep 17, 2008)

I did and hated it. chems are not for me i retained more length while natural and had more knots when i texturized. my ish is so dry at times! and i like how when i was natural i could use my beloved gel all day everyday and didnt experience as much breakage as i did when texturized. plus my coils loooked off after texturizing which irked me the most. i dont like straight hair either so that was also a big factor as well


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 17, 2008)

JessCNU said:


> I'm a newbie but I can share my experience with this. I was natural for about a year but I didn't really know how to take care of my hair in its natural state. I got frustrated with trying to wear it straight and slapped a perm in. looking back i do regret it and think how long my hair would have been if I could have just held on  but I am try to see if I can grow my hair out with a relaxer. I didn't know all of the things I was doing wrong so I just thought my hair was destined to be short and never grow past my neck. I know now what I have to do and I really to feel like I can have long, healthy, RELAXED, hair now that I'm on the right track. I have seen so many great people on this board do it so I know it's possible. Hope my two cents helped!



Jess,
I love your fotki with your short cuts and bob cuts.   Girl...you had me tempted to cut my hair again.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 17, 2008)

That's funny! 



JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I've only been re-relaxed for a few weeks and *trust me when I say that I don't miss a damn thing about being natural.*  I thought I was going to feel some kind of guilt or regret when I sat in the stylist chair, but that sooooo didn't happen.  The first time I washed my hair and was able to detangle in less than a minute, I felt like somebody had just let me out of jail.
> 
> ...


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


Very interesting!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 17, 2008)

To be honest with me, when I wear short cuts or bobs, I don't miss being natural.  I prefer a relaxer with shorter hair.  You can just cut off what is damaged.  But if I am gonna grow my hair longer, I think I would regret getting a relaxer.


----------



## aja1121 (Sep 18, 2008)

If your hair thrived better relaxed than go for it.  I am natural and I consider relaxers every now and again when detangling kicks my ass, but then I think about how my hair was relaxed.  I thrive better natural.  In the end, it is always about the health of the hair.  Natural hair isn't the healthiest for everybody.  If you ever miss your puff or fro, throw some small perm rods in and pick 'em out!


----------



## felicia (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm so torn, I think I'm getting on everyone's nerves with this back and forth. I was all set on relaxing last night, but this morning I changed my mind (for the 20th time) lol. The thing is doing my hair is so time consuming ( 6 hours to do wash, condition, & twist), but I really don't have time to do it. I'm at school for 14 hours two days out of the week, plus I have tons of homework during the week, and by the weekend I don't feel like doing anything else. So I just wear it in shrunken fros. I know that's where my knots are coming from, but I don't have time to do it. I have to make my decision by Saturday (I'm going home & my mother does my relaxers). I was thinking of either letting her press it or relax. Hmmm, I don't know. 

The thing is, I was able to keep my relaxed hair healthy (except when I jumped on the Henna bandwagon) and grow it to midback length. For some odd reason, I worry about putting the relaxer back on my hair.

Anyway, thanks, everyone for your input and honesty. Btw, which relaxer did you use?


----------



## firecracker (Sep 18, 2008)

I had no regrets being texturized and I'm sure I won't be regretting going bone straight again in a month or so.  JessCNU your avatar hair is very pretty!


----------



## JessCNU (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks so much! :blush3:


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 18, 2008)

No regrets. 

 I went natural because I wanted to start over with my hair.  I was natural for about a year but it was not for me.  It was hard to detangle. 

I was afraid to get relaxed again because that is the reason my hair broke off in the first place.  But after understanding hair care I see why my hair broke off.  It was not because of the perm but because of my lack (and many beauticians as well) of understanding of how to properly care for my hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2008)

balisi said:


> No regrets whatsoever.  I loved my natural hair for the 3.5 years I rocked it, and now I'm loving my relaxed hair once again.



I didn't know you had relaxed again sweetie. What relaxer did you use?


----------



## chokolate miss (Sep 18, 2008)

this is my second time natural. i think about relaxing almost every other day. when i do get that feeling i call my homegirl and she reminds me about the way i felt the first time i relaxed my natural hair. i felt horrible, but that is just me. my hair is time comsuming, and dry at times, and tangled at times too. but i realize that it took me a long time to learn my relaxed hair. i want to reach my goal as a natural and then go from there. and seeing as though my goal is 100% natural, no color, mbl hair and i have sl...it's going to be a whilebut after all of that i say this, i love hair:relaxed, natural, texlaxed! i hate this saying, but i'll use it now "do you". there is no need to feel like a traitor if you go back to relaxed. all of us here want healthy beautiful hair no matter what...end rant, lol!


----------



## imstush (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a dangerous thread


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 18, 2008)

The only thing I miss sometimes is my twist and braidout, it would always look nice for one day.  I lightly texturized in December and texlaxed a few months later.  No regrets at all.  The splits, the knots, the tangles were a huge hindrance to growth and I did not want to be in a protective style all the time in order to gain length.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2008)

imstush said:


> *This is a dangerous thread*




Why is that?


----------



## hopeful (Sep 18, 2008)

tishee said:


> Why is that?


 
LOL! You know why Tishee! Quit playin .


----------



## hopeful (Sep 18, 2008)

felicia said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm so torn, I think I'm getting on everyone's nerves with this back and forth. I was all set on relaxing last night, but this morning I changed my mind (for the 20th time) lol. The thing is doing my hair is so time consuming ( *6 hours to do wash, condition, & twist*), but I really don't have time to do it.
> 
> ...


 
Felicia, that was me.  I could just not take the 5-6 hour deal any more.  At least you have an option: the shrunken fro.  I have never worn one, my hair shrinks too unevenly--I would look crazy.  I wouldn't relax if I wasn't sure though.  I think that eventually one day soon you will either find an easier way to deal with your natural hair or you will be like me and just not be able to take it anymore.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Neith (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope, no regrets at all.

I will go natural again in the future when I have a decent length.

Me being natural with short hair is a no no.  I was tired of "looking" like I was bald with all the shrinkage.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 18, 2008)

OP i tossed around the idea for a while, annoying the crap outta of a everyone around me. One day i wanted to relax, one day i didn't, one day i wanted to textlex, the next day i wanted to stay natural. Part of me even felt guilty about going back to relaxer.  But finally one day i made my decision and i was sure about it this time. And i've been happy about it. Some have made comments to me about how i shouldn't have done it or i'm gonna regret it....but @ the end of the day i LOVE my hair and that's something i was never able to say when it was both bone straight OR natural.

Don't worry, keep thinkin about what you want to do, just don't make a snap decision that's all.  Its your hair and you could do what you want to it.


----------



## MJ (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been natural --> relaxed --> natural --> relaxed --> natural. Looking back, I have never really enjoyed my hair -- natural or relaxed. There were always reasons why I felt and looked miserable with my hair.

All my life, my hair has been a burden - a source of misery and despair! 

(I'm shocked by this realization. I didn't realized I felt this way . I think I had a breakthrough .)


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2008)

hopeful said:


> LOL! You know why Tishee! Quit playin .




I know, right......I started to relax today...lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 18, 2008)

tishee said:


> I know, right......I started to relax today...lol


 ooohhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I might texlax in the future. I can't be bothered for real!


----------



## trj1922 (Sep 18, 2008)

This post made me think about something I forgot about for a minute.  After I first went natural in back high school, I tried to texturize one time.  I didn't like it and cut it right back off to go natural again after a few weeks.  Never looked back.  For my head of hair, I don't think a relaxer is compatible with long healthy hair.    I do have the knot problem but I search and destroy rather than do major trims every five mins.   With more knowledge about what works product-wise and more diligent detangling and care, this problem is lessening.  With the relaxer, I felt like  I still had major tangling, but my hair was too weak and would break during detangling a lot more.  I also got way more split ends.  Besides, I just like my natural hair better and don't like salon visits.  I ain't mad at the relaxed sistas, though.  We all just do what's best for us and our hair.


----------



## Serenity K (Sep 19, 2008)

This thread is right on time for me. I have been going back and forth w/the idea of relaxing/texlaxing for over 2 years. Last week I bought the relaxer, and I'm texlaxing this weekend. I've never had a relaxer though, so I have no idea how my hair will respond. I'm ready for a change. Plus my natural hair is not looking like I would like, and I kinda want a twa (I have a baa). So I say why not relax-if I like it cool, if not cut it. I just feel really free now. I let go of the guilt I was feeling about wanting to relax. I love my natural hair, and will be natural again, but I look forward to the change. (And being able to go to a salon and get a wash and set for $10-$25.


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 19, 2008)

Sometimes I think about relaxing again...espicially when I look at old pics of my hair. I miss having long hair.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 19, 2008)

trj1922 said:


> This post made me think about something I forgot about for a minute.  After I first went natural in back high school, I tried to texturize one time.  I didn't like it and cut it right back off to go natural again after a few weeks.  Never looked back.  *For my head of hair, I don't think a relaxer is compatible with long healthy hair.    I do have the knot problem but I search and destroy rather than do major trims every five mins.   With more knowledge about what works product-wise and more diligent detangling and care, this problem is lessening.*  With the relaxer, I felt like  I still had major tangling, but my hair was too weak and would break during detangling a lot more.  I also got way more split ends. * Besides, I just like my natural hair better *and don't like salon visits.  I ain't mad at the relaxed sistas, though.  We all just do what's best for us and our hair.



I completely agree with the bolded!! I have only been natural for 9 months, and a couple days ago I was contemplating a relaxer (or texturizer) because I was tired of the tangling issues. But I have made a pact with my hair. I am NOT going to throw in the towel. I didn't cut off 10 inches of hair in order to stop trying. Yes, I do deal with tangles galore, matting, and knots, but I had to think long and hard about what the problem was: I was getting too complacent with my hair. Since it has grown longer, the issues have grown also. My hair is 6 inches, but seems like 12. I realized that my hair loves water-based moisturizers. It doesn't mind tasting butters, pomades, heck - even grease! But it loves anything milky or creamy because that kills the tangles. 

Though I went Ayurvedic recently, my hair has been telling me that I NEED to train it before throwing powders and oils in it. So you know what I did? I went and bought what my hair has been begging me to buy for the past month - regular ol' Creme of Nature Detangling shampoo. It's the only shampoo that has allowed my fingers to glide through wihout a problem. I could always do a cowash with my Indian powders and conditioners, so they will not go to waste 

I'm gonna make this natural thing work and give it what it needs!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't you wish someone would just tell you what to do then you can blame them if it goes wrong?
Sorry, I am not helping, but I am in the same situation and I have stopped posting about it because I too was annoying the good out of everyone.
Just don't make a rushed decision, you will be fine


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 19, 2008)

felicia said:


> Why or why not? I'm thinking of going back b/c the knots & split ends are kicking my butt. I didn't have any major problems when I relaxed, but I'm super scared of going back. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


 
I went natural because my relaxed hair was constantly breaking and I couldn't get it to grow.  I always preferred my hair straight.  Once I found this board, it was easy to make the decision to relax again.  I have no regrets.


----------



## Anew (Sep 19, 2008)

After seeing Reniece and other natural ladies, I almost think about going natural. But then there's ladies like Sylver and Macherie and Babygurl and think it could be just as healthy either way. I know this doesn't pertain to the thread topic, lol


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anew said:


> After seeing Reniece and other natural ladies, I almost think about going natural. But then there's ladies like Sylver and Macherie and Babygurl and think it could be just as healthy either way. I know this doesn't pertain to the thread topic, lol



I was deliberating the same thing last year. In the end I decided to transition, I figured "now" was the time because my hair was only 5 inches and if my hair grew any longer I would hesitate cutting it off to become natural. So I took the plunge. I'm not opposed to relaxers because I foresee me going back to straight hair in a few years but as a presser not a relaxed head.


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 19, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I was natural for about 4 years... I had thick hair...which meant many knots and tangles.. and it wasn't for the lack of me taking care of it...
I was in the shower every night washing, detangling, etc.

I stayed between shoulder length and APL... my hair wouldn't grow just because I was constantly detangling huge dreads..
I do not exaggerate when I say that..My hair would clump very easily within the day and the different textures would just matt together.

Long story short.. I decided to texturize 2 years ago,and I'm very happy with the decision. This year, I decided to relax... my I guess my stylist didn't clean out his ear wax... and the result was Texlaxed hair.

I'm fine with it... I kinda have the best of both worlds..(actually, my hair's still very curly... so no I don't)

I still might take the bonelax plunge,  but for right now, I'm happy.
Oh yes. My hair has finally grown to brastrap again, and is thriving....
I hope to make it to waist length by the end of next year,
and with my hair the way it is now, i know it's fully achievable.


----------



## michaela (Sep 19, 2008)

with the Head aches of Detangling and now that school has started with a new job coming....im thinking long and hard about it. I see Beautiful Natural and Relax Ladies but i dont know?


----------



## felicia (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, after tinkering with the idea, I decided to relax. I used ORS and I'm a little past shoulder length, but I need a trim. I have no regrets so far, but it's only been an hour . Thanks for your advice everyone.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2008)

felicia said:


> Well, after tinkering with the idea, I decided to relax. I used ORS and I'm a little past shoulder length, but I need a trim. I have no regrets so far, but it's only been an hour . Thanks for your advice everyone.


 
Wow!!!!  You did it huh?  Did you go all the way straight?  Any pics?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 20, 2008)

felicia said:


> Well, after tinkering with the idea, I decided to relax. I used ORS and I'm a little past shoulder length, but I need a trim. I have no regrets so far, but it's only been an hour . Thanks for your advice everyone.



Glad you made the right decision for yourself; otherwise, it would have driven you crazy!


----------



## felicia (Sep 20, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Wow!!!!  You did it huh?  Did you go all the way straight?  Any pics?



yeah, I just said what the heck, if I want I go back to natural I can do it at another time. I don't know how straight it is yet (I still have the conditioner on), but it looks pretty straight. I don't have a camera, so no pictures.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats Felicia, hope it comes out just the way you want it to.


----------



## Puddles (Sep 20, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Congrats Felicia, hope it comes out just the way you want it to.


 
So do I.


----------



## 2inspireU (Sep 20, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but I was natural for about 4 years... I had thick hair...which meant many knots and tangles.. and it wasn't for the lack of me taking care of it...
> I was in the shower every night washing, detangling, etc.
> 
> I stayed between shoulder length and APL... my hair wouldn't grow just because I was constantly detangling huge dreads..
> ...



Your hair is awesome! I am texturized now too. However, I think I want to relax. Did your stylist apply relaxer over your texturized hair? Did you use a texturizer or a relaxer as a "texturizer"? I'm curious because I will self relax my hair if it is possible.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 20, 2008)

I was natural for 2 year.. relaxed cause I couldnt deal with my hair as it got longer (didnt know how to style it). After being relax for 1 year I cut off the relaxer cause my hair  is fine and thin ( I dont have that many strands of hair). 

  I regretted relaxing cause my hair would be 2 times longer but,  I'm happy now cause I really believe I  retain length better  being natural..


----------



## theprincess098 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I am natural now and I am contemplating getting a relaxer. The only thing is I would only be relaxing for maybe a year and then transitioning back to natural. My reason for wanting to relax is because I bc'd and kept my natural hair braided and weaved and I really can't deal with it so I would just like to start over by transitioning and getting to know my hair as it grows out that way I would be able to manage it. Only thing is that I would feel like I would regret it because I would be relaxing so that I can go back to natural.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldn't do it theprincess098, you will be losing so much progress.


----------



## bettytoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*I went natural because I thought that my hair would be healthier and grow longer without the use of chemicals. I also missed the thickness that my hair once had.Well, after I BC'ed and I got to know my natural hair at first I loved it but it got to be such a hassle for me. My hair was too thick and the amount of time that I spent on it on wash days was horrible. I was exhausted and I felt like a slave to my hair. I had to plan my schedule around my hair because my wash days was an all day affair. I had to struggle just to get my hair into a ponytail and on most days I could not wear my hair out because I looked a mess. Also, my natural hair would not recieve hardly any product known to mankind. It was just not worth the hassle and was taking up too much of my life. I wanted the look of natural hair without all of the hassle so I texturized instead and now I am happy and relieved so no I do not regret it in the least.*


*Girl i feel the same way. but i just kept braidng my hair so i didn't have to deal with her .and no after 5 long years .my hair isn't shoulder lenght. so i'm going to get a textizer. at least i'll be able to put my hair in a bun with out my hair fighting it. i hope it works out .love bettytoo*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 21, 2008)

Interesting thread ... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

felicia said:


> yeah, I just said what the heck, if I want I go back to natural I can do it at another time. I don't know how straight it is yet (I still have the conditioner on), but it looks pretty straight. I don't have a camera, so no pictures.


 
Congrats felicia, update us on the pics, okay? I can't wait to see them.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to texturize around Christmas time. I've been thinking about it quite a bit for the past few months and when I went to get my hair done the other day my stylist mentioned it to me so I think that was a sign. The longer my hair gets, the more it is shrinking. I still feel like I'm bald headed even though I have a good amount of hair now. He told me how he wants to do it, and it sounds about right and I'll still have my fro. The curl will just loosen a little bit and hang better. I'm just gonna go ahead and do it. I trust him as I've been going to him for almost 2 years now. I let him highlight my hair a year ago so it won't be the first time he's put a chemical in my hair. I am always pleased with his results.

I've been natural for 2 years now and I think I'm over it. I only went natural to start over fresh since my relaxed hair was thin and damaged. It had gotten better after being here on the board for a year but I only relaxed a few times a year anyway and was curious to see what my natural texture looked like.  As far as the thin hair thing goes, it turns out that my hair is thin by nature. Nothing I can do about it. I never went natural to make a statement. It's just what I felt like doing at the time. 

I can't really do much with my hair now anyway and I'm tired of having it covered up the majority of the time for that reason. My hair is usually in a weave, under a wig or pulled back in a bun. I did the same thing when I was relaxed. It's too long to be a short hairstyle but it's too short to be considered long. I don't wear natural hairstyles, i.e. twists, braids, coils, etc. because I don't like how they look on my fine hair. If I get it straightened, it's a lot of work to keep it straight. It only looks good for a few days and after that I don't feel like being bothered. Whats the point in putting all this care and TLC into my hair and having a good amount just to not even wear it out? I'm tired... I'm going back to the chemicals. At least I'll be able to rollerset and have my biweekly appointments and styles. I've really missed that.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 3, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I think I'm going to texturize around Christmas time. I've been thinking about it quite a bit for the past few months and when I went to get my hair done the other day my stylist mentioned it to me so I think that was a sign. The longer my hair gets, the more it is shrinking. I still feel like I'm bald headed even though I have a good amount of hair now. He told me how he wants to do it, and it sounds about right and I'll still have my fro. The curl will just loosen a little bit and hang better. I'm just gonna go ahead and do it. I trust him as I've been going to him for almost 2 years now. I let him highlight my hair a year ago so it won't be the first time he's put a chemical in my hair. I am always pleased with his results.
> 
> I've been natural for 2 years now and I think I'm over it. I only went natural to start over fresh since my relaxed hair was thin and damaged. It had gotten better after being here on the board for a year but I only relaxed a few times a year anyway and was curious to see what my natural texture looked like.  As far as the thin hair thing goes, it turns out that my hair is thin by nature. Nothing I can do about it. I never went natural to make a statement. It's just what I felt like doing at the time.
> 
> * I can't really do much with my hair now anyway and I'm tired of having it covered up the majority of the time for that reason. My hair is usually in a weave, under a wig or pulled back in a bun.* I did the same thing when I was relaxed. It's too long to be a short hairstyle but it's too short to be considered long. I don't wear natural hairstyles, i.e. twists, braids, coils, etc. because I don't like how they look on my fine hair. If I get it straightened, it's a lot of work to keep it straight. It only looks good for a few days and after that I don't feel like being bothered. *Whats the point in putting all this care and TLC into my hair and having a good amount just to not even wear it out? *I'm tired... I'm going back to the chemicals. At least I'll be able to rollerset and have my biweekly appointments and styles. I've really missed that.



I totally understand how you feel, the last 3 weeks is the first time I have worn my hair out daily since I don't know when.  

I've been keeping it under my half wigs and I was getting tired of it.  Luckily my twist outs have been working for me and I'm finally enjoying "my hair" at its new length.

It sounds like you've been missing the enjoyment of your hair too.  I'm sure your texturized hair is going to look great because I know you can work it.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## CollegeGrad (Nov 3, 2008)

I was going to relax this weekend but chickened out and got a press instead.  It's actually lasting, so I might just wear it like this from now on.  I just don't know how I'm going to make it last in the summer.

Like someone else mentioned, the more my hair grows, the worse the shrinkage is.  It is frustrating knowing that you have all this length and it won't show.  I just want to show my length.  

I'm undecided, but something tells me if I do relax that I won't regret it.


----------



## Robin41 (Nov 3, 2008)

No regrets for me.  I relaxed after 2-3 years of being natural and I've never been more in love with my hair.  I think giving it a break from chemicals for awhile did my hair a world of good and now it's healthier, longer and stronger than it had been since I was a kid.  The key is taking care of it so it doesn't get chemically damaged again.  But if it does, I know I can always take that break again and it will grow it out healthy and strong.

It's a personal decision whether to stay on the road to natural or revert back to relaxed hair but I know for me, it was the right thing to do.  I love my hair again!


----------



## Country gal (Nov 3, 2008)

hopeful said:


> @ the bolded.  I love your honesty.
> 
> The first time I went natural was in 2005.  I bc'd and ended up relaxing 5 or 6 months later.  That time I really regretted relaxing.  I felt I relaxed for the wrong reasons and hadn't given my natural hair enough of a chance.
> 
> ...




Hopeful I didn't know you relaxed your hair. It looks good.


----------



## imstush (Nov 3, 2008)

tishee said:


> Why is that?


 


tishee said:


> I know, right......I started to relax today...lol


 
I am sooooooooooo tempted.  I hate wearing my hair in a ponytail/braid.  That's the only way I can wear it so it wont tangle.  I made an apt for Saturday to get a Keratina treatment so atleast I can wear my hair straight for the next couple of months.


----------



## Country gal (Nov 3, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I think I'm going to texturize around Christmas time. I've been thinking about it quite a bit for the past few months and when I went to get my hair done the other day my stylist mentioned it to me so I think that was a sign. The longer my hair gets, the more it is shrinking. I still feel like I'm bald headed even though I have a good amount of hair now. He told me how he wants to do it, and it sounds about right and I'll still have my fro. The curl will just loosen a little bit and hang better. I'm just gonna go ahead and do it. I trust him as I've been going to him for almost 2 years now. I let him highlight my hair a year ago so it won't be the first time he's put a chemical in my hair. I am always pleased with his results.
> 
> I've been natural for 2 years now and I think I'm over it. I only went natural to start over fresh since my relaxed hair was thin and damaged. It had gotten better after being here on the board for a year but I only relaxed a few times a year anyway and was curious to see what my natural texture looked like.  As far as the thin hair thing goes, it turns out that my hair is thin by nature. Nothing I can do about it. I never went natural to make a statement. It's just what I felt like doing at the time.
> 
> I can't really do much with my hair now anyway and I'm tired of having it covered up the majority of the time for that reason. My hair is usually in a weave, under a wig or pulled back in a bun. I did the same thing when I was relaxed. It's too long to be a short hairstyle but it's too short to be considered long. I don't wear natural hairstyles, i.e. twists, braids, coils, etc. because I don't like how they look on my fine hair. If I get it straightened, it's a lot of work to keep it straight. It only looks good for a few days and after that I don't feel like being bothered. Whats the point in putting all this care and TLC into my hair and having a good amount just to not even wear it out? I'm tired... I'm going back to the chemicals. At least I'll be able to rollerset and have my biweekly appointments and styles. I've really missed that.




I feel you glam. I have been wanting to wear my hair in my straighter styles or a braid out like Sylver. It seems to be too much work. It is easier for me to sport the natural styles like twists and wash and go. I want to get my grown and sexy on, I don't feel as sexy with twists. I started wearing wigs to give my hair a break from styling. It has grown. I want to be able to have a more polished look. I don't get that as much when I straightened my hair because it lasts like two days. I am not ready to take the plunge yet. My last perm was 4 years ago.


----------



## Country gal (Nov 3, 2008)

CollegeChick said:


> *Like someone else mentioned, the more my hair grows, the worse the shrinkage is.  It is frustrating knowing that you have all this length and it won't show.  I just want to show my length.  *I'm undecided, but something tells me if I do relax that I won't regret it.



I think there is so truth to it. I actually have longer hair but my TWA just gets thicker not neccesarily bigger like some of the other naturals.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 3, 2008)

MJ said:


> I've been natural --> relaxed --> natural --> relaxed --> natural. Looking back, I have never really enjoyed my hair -- natural or relaxed. There were always reasons why I felt and looked miserable with my hair.
> 
> All my life, my hair has been a burden - a source of misery and despair!
> 
> (I'm shocked by this realization. I didn't realized I felt this way . I think I had a breakthrough .)



You just described me. People have been telling me to transition and I'm like uh, I had hair problems when I was natural too  so there has to be another solution.

And like you, my hair has been a burden for most of my life but thats another thread.


----------



## justsimply (Nov 3, 2008)

I regretted it to the point that it only lasted about 10 mths.  My hair was healthy when I was relaxed; I just prefer my natural hair...enough to bc after only 7 mths of transitioning although I don't like short hair on me.  Some people don't do well with chemicals, but for most I think it's all about preference.  The important thing is to find what works for you in maintaining healthy hair and then chose your style.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 3, 2008)

Country gal said:


> I feel you glam. I have been wanting to wear my hair in my straighter styles or a braid out like Sylver. It seems to be too much work. It is easier for me to sport the natural styles like twists and wash and go. I want to get my grown and sexy on, I don't feel as sexy with twists. I started wearing wigs to give my hair a break from styling. It has grown. *I want to be able to have a more polished look.* I don't get that as much when I straightened my hair because it lasts like two days. I am not ready to take the plunge yet. My last perm was 4 years ago.



This is my biggest issue. I'm just gonna go ahead and do it around the holidays. I planned on getting my hair straightened and wearing it out anyway.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 3, 2008)

Country gal said:


> I think there is so truth to it. I actually have longer hair but my TWA just gets thicker not neccesarily bigger like some of the other naturals.



My hair appears to be doing this too. The front hangs more but the rest of it is staying the same or shrinking more.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 3, 2008)

I regret not taking the time to learn how to handle natural hair better.  I had given up and I hated the fact that that I quit so easy. It has enabled me this time to be more determined and focused. I am also learning why my past natural journeys went sour. I mishandled my hair. I am better equipped this time and have a better support system. That alone has gotten me this far.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope no regrets at all, i do miss it every so often, but i could not handle those knots and i harldy ever wore my hair out..it was often in brids or weave anyways..but once i relaxed i had to cut off alot of hair b/c i had color and it was damaged b/c of the double processing..so there went alot of progress down the tube...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 3, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> My hair appears to be doing this too. The front hangs more but the rest of it is staying the same or shrinking more.


 My hair did this too..it seemed to be getting dense..


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 3, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I regret not taking the time to learn how to handle natural hair better. I had given up and I hated the fact that that I quit so easy. It has enabled me this time to be more determined and focused. I am also learning why my past natural journeys went sour. I mishandled my hair. I am better equipped this time and have a better support system. That alone has gotten me this far.


 

I am with you DD, I quit easy to, and my only issue was length, but all these times of switching back and forth do nothing but lead me right back to where I started, It has been 5 years and I have been natural & relaxed, I could of had a Super Fro by now


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 3, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I am with you DD, I quit easy to, and my only issue was growth, but all these times of switching back and forth do nothing but lead me right back to where I started, It has been 5 years and I have been natural & relaxed, I could of had a Super Fro by now



You and me both, girl! This is # 8 or 9 BC for me. MY stylist will be ready for me at the end of the year. I think I have finally had enough though.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 3, 2008)

DD are you going in Dec 08 to BC? I am gonna let mine just grow out, since it won't take long, You always learn something new after you relax your hair! LOL!!! We gotta stop this DD and stick with it, you hear what I say Girl????? We Gotta Stop!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 3, 2008)

Posted in here before (p.1) but I just had to come in again

I still have no regrets almost 5 months later. My hair has been thriving and I'm enjoying the ease and convenience I now have. No more spending 5hrs on my hair and starting to prepare a whole 3 hrs in advance just to get my hair in check.

Now I can be spontaneous again


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 4, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> My hair did this too..it seemed to be getting dense..



Our hair is similar. I get the feeling it's never going to hang.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 25, 2010)

bumping...

I'm having this debate again...currently natural but I really feel like the ssks are hindering my progress so I want to go back to texturizing.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2010)

I regret it. I'm transitioning now.


----------



## Ladybelle (Jan 25, 2010)

no regrets. I'm a super-stretcher and my hair is pleased. So, we (me & my hair) have found some common ground and our relationship has never been better.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 25, 2010)

No regrets yet.


----------



## ebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

only relaxed three days ago and loving it but I miss the super big hair...too flat!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 25, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> I think I'm going to texturize around Christmas time. I've been thinking about it quite a bit for the past few months and when I went to get my hair done the other day my stylist mentioned it to me so I think that was a sign. The longer my hair gets, the more it is shrinking. I still feel like I'm bald headed even though I have a good amount of hair now. He told me how he wants to do it, and it sounds about right and I'll still have my fro. The curl will just loosen a little bit and hang better. I'm just gonna go ahead and do it. I trust him as I've been going to him for almost 2 years now. I let him highlight my hair a year ago so it won't be the first time he's put a chemical in my hair. I am always pleased with his results.
> 
> I've been natural for 2 years now and I think I'm over it. I only went natural to start over fresh since my relaxed hair was thin and damaged. It had gotten better after being here on the board for a year but I only relaxed a few times a year anyway and was curious to see what my natural texture looked like.  As far as the thin hair thing goes, it turns out that my hair is thin by nature. Nothing I can do about it. I never went natural to make a statement. It's just what I felt like doing at the time.
> 
> I can't really do much with my hair now anyway and I'm tired of having it covered up the majority of the time for that reason. My hair is usually in a weave, under a wig or pulled back in a bun. I did the same thing when I was relaxed. It's too long to be a short hairstyle but it's too short to be considered long. I don't wear natural hairstyles, i.e. twists, braids, coils, etc. because I don't like how they look on my fine hair. If I get it straightened, it's a lot of work to keep it straight. It only looks good for a few days and after that I don't feel like being bothered. Whats the point in putting all this care and TLC into my hair and having a good amount just to not even wear it out? I'm tired... I'm going back to the chemicals. At least I'll be able to rollerset and have my biweekly appointments and styles. I've really missed that.




Wow I forgot all about this. This was over a year ago. I decided not to texturize after all.


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow Glamazon. That's always crazy when we read our past thoughts and realize how diff they are from our thoughts now.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 25, 2010)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Wow Glamazon. That's always crazy when we read our past thoughts and realize how diff they are from our thoughts now.



Exactly.  I'm in a totally different place with my hair now. I mean I still think it grows as slow as the dickens  but other than that I'm good. I'm glad I didn't go through with it. I'd probably be transitioning now if I did.


----------



## kim (Jan 25, 2010)

I relaxed and I regret it. I complained about the tangles and knots when I was natural and now they are 2x as bad. I miss my thick hair and my curls. I can't wait to be natural again!!!


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 26, 2010)

I love relaxers and when I had one, I was uneducated on how to take care of my hair and it never thrived. Because my hair never thrived, meaning it never grew past my shoulders. I went to one Dominican Salon after the next and I never found one woman who connected with me and my hair. I never found ONE. And as a result of going from beautician to beautician and then taking matters into my own hands, I ended up damaging my hair. After almost five years of a vicious cycle of weaves, braids, this style and that, improper relaxers and texturizers, scissor happy stylists, bad hair decisions, and so on, I've decided to grow my hair naturally, because for me, it grows faster in this state. When it grows to a length that is satisfying for me, I am going to relax it again and take care of it like I never did before and I know I will not regret it.


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 26, 2010)

I relaxed again and I regret it. I have started another transition, and will probaby big chop at 20 weeks.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Great thread Felicia.
> 
> I wonder how it feels to be able to run your pinky horizontally to part the hair as a relaxed head and not get snags . I daydream about this often.




I know your comment is old, but I just tried to run my pinky maybe an inch into my hairline.  NOT!!! HAHAHA!!! Forget snags.  I was just plain STOPPED! It's a doggone roadblock up in my head.

Great line!!!  I dream of relaxing when I get to the length I want...not sure that I will though... *sigh*

cj


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 26, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...



I feel 95% the same way.  Something I miss about being natural is not having to get touch ups.  I'm not a DIY'er so it means going to the salon.  

I've been pondering lately as to whether I could pull off being a 'straight' natural to avoid the knot issue, but I think I'ma ride out this relaxer thing out for a while. 

And yeah, my primary style is still a bun.


----------



## Eiano (Jan 26, 2010)

Sometimes I do sometimes I don't. I feel as though if I knew then what I knew now, I'd have healthier, longer hair.... but I'd also be spending more time doing it. 

I like being able to comb my hair and wash my own hair in the shower and not have to worry about MAJOR detangling.... like an hour worth of detangling


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bump, I'm around BSL natural and considering a texturizer...


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes i regret it so im transitioning back to natural. My reasoning for relaxing previously was because of SSKs. I didnt know it was common and there werent as many naturals on LHCF. I had to get all my advice from Napp*****. 
Thing is i didnt even think to ask about knots on my hair. I kept finding them and pulling them out and i relaxed from frustration. I just recently found out they are called SSK. lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 22, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...





Crackers Phinn said:


> I feel 95% the same way.  Something I miss about being natural is not having to get touch ups.  I'm not a DIY'er so it means going to the salon.
> 
> I've been pondering lately as to whether I could pull off being a 'straight' natural to avoid the knot issue, but I think I'ma ride out this relaxer thing out for a while.
> 
> And yeah, my primary style is still a bun.




LOL I'm natural again.

I don't regret relaxing.  At that point in my hair journey it was necessary for my sanity to do so.  I wanted length and I wanted the world to be able to see it and relaxing gave that to me.  I got to WSL and promptly lost my cotdayum mind when it came to maintaining the hair care regimen that had got me to that point.  Any and everything I could have done wrong I did and my hair broke off.  Since I was at the end of a 20+ week stretch and needed a significant cut I decided to transition and here I am.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

I bc'd May 2010 my first time natural and had fun with my natural hair for two years. I relaxed two weeks ago wanting length, my roller wraps and sets and to enjoy my hair with less time involved in prep and styling. My hair is grazing APL and super healthy and I have NO REGRETS. It was time and I dont forsee going natural again anytime soon. I have full appreciation for the creamy crack. Lol

I think its a great journey and with forums like this one you can have happy healthy hair in its relaxed or natural state.


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes when I think of the cost of salon care or the unhealthiness of my hair.  Style-wise, I prefer relaxed.

I don't miss the shedding that resembled hairs from down below.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jun 22, 2012)

I was natural the first time for almost 5 yrs, then texlaxed/relaxed for 2 yrs, now I've been natural for 20 mos. I have no plans to flipflop again. I appreciate my natural more now than ever before, and I get much more compliments on my hair now than before. When I was relaxed, the most I would hear was "Ooooo, your hair got so long" when I wore it out.


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 22, 2012)

I relaxed in November 2011 and don't regret it. My biggest reason was needing the right balance between maintenance time and cuteness. My natural hair thrived but the effort needed to maintain styles I actually liked wasn't worth it for me in the long run. There's effort involved in keeping cute styles on my relaxed hair but it's still less than when I was natural.

The biggest downside to having relaxed hair is having to rely on a stylist. I still don't like the idea of self-relaxing but maybe I need to research it anyways just in case.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 24, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> I relaxed in November 2011 and don't regret it. *My biggest reason was needing the right balance between maintenance time and cuteness. My natural hair thrived but the effort needed to maintain styles I actually liked wasn't worth it for me in the long run. There's effort involved in keeping cute styles on my relaxed hair but it's still less than when I was natural.*
> 
> The biggest downside to having relaxed hair is having to rely on a stylist. I still don't like the idea of self-relaxing but maybe I need to research it anyways just in case.


 
Raspberry the bolded is exactly why I'm considering a texturizer. My hair is definitely the healthiest and longest it's ever been, but I'm not enjoying/showing it off whatsoever unless I spend hoooours.  I just want my hair's beauty and cuteness to reflect it's health, and my personal style.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 24, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:


> LOL I'm natural again.
> 
> I don't regret relaxing. At that point in my hair journey it was necessary for my sanity to do so. I wanted length and I wanted the world to be able to see it and relaxing gave that to me. I got to WSL and promptly lost my cotdayum mind when it came to maintaining the hair care regimen that had got me to that point. Any and everything I could have done wrong I did and my hair broke off. Since I was at the end of a 20+ week stretch and needed a significant cut I decided to transition and here I am.


 Crackers Phinn Wow I remember when you relaxed and I'm very surprised to see that you're natural again! May I ask, what changed from then (relaxing for your sanity/to show length, etc) to now? I want to relax for similar reasons...


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't relax, I ended up doing the keratin treatment.  Relaxing and me never got along because my hair is very fine.  Yes you have to repeat every so often but it has gotten really cheap to do at home.  I do this and henna, I think is is making it permanent, because henna binds to keratin permanently?  I don't know.  It is heat damage because my hair feels really strong.  And the curly come back but much slower (like months) but by then I Have repeated the process by then.


----------



## GinnyP (Jun 24, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


I have just made up my mind iam going to relax you just said everything I was feeling thank you


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 24, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:


> ok here is the honest to G-d truth.
> 
> I'm lightweight mad that I went natural in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 24, 2012)

KiSseS03


KiSseS03 said:


> Crackers Phinn Wow I remember when you relaxed and I'm very surprised to see that you're natural again! May I ask, what changed from then (relaxing for your sanity/to show length, etc) to now? I want to relax for similar reasons...




My goal when I got to the board was APL because i really never my hair would ever reach past the top of my shoulders.  When I relaxed I was APL.  The effect of getting to BSL and later WSL on me was that length became less important because I knew that long hair was something I could attain.  Because I cared less about length I cared less about me or anybody else being able to see it.   

I BC'd to a TWA which would have been unthinkable to me the first time I transitioned.   

Managing two textures was much easier as a former natural but if you are style challenged like I am then cute hair can be luck of the draw while stretching relaxers and I used to go between 16-30 weeks depending on when I could get in the salon for a touch up.


----------



## Anavrin (Jun 24, 2012)

I relaxed after a year of transitioning (don't ask how I managed that) for a photo shoot for senior pics. My Caucasian parents didn't like the look and were afraid that I'd come to regret it. Honestly, as hard as it was to handle and as much as I fought it, I miss being natural. I miss the texture and being the odd one out. I see why they call it the creamy crack though, because the nice, sleek, healthy feeling you get from a relaxer temporarily eventually amounts dryness and damage.

Sidenote: This is not to imply any relaxed ladies have crispity crunchedy damaged hair, just the ones like me who have no idea how to take care of it.


----------



## fatimablush (Jun 24, 2012)

no regrets..at all.


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ what crackers phinn said!

I'm tired and bored of natural hair, it was a great experience, learned a lot, but life with s relaxer was simpler for me.  In fact I think I take care of my hair less now due to being under a weave most of the time or needing an entire day to do my hair... So I dont.  Out of this hhj the biggest benefit that I got was retention and I think I'll use those lessons when I'm relaxed.  

I'm self relaxing next week.  Every single time I've went to a salon , they NEVER listen and end up over processing my hair or under processing so I rather take my chances myself.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. Ive gone natural twice in the past 4 yrs, and back to relaxers twice also in that period. My natural hair was fun at first, and liberating, but quickly became too much of a chore. Took 3 hrs to straighten. Couldnt comb it dry. Matts and tangles, SSKs. Having my 2nd child in Dec, and the choice to relax was purely one of convenience, and for styling aid. New Yr baby and I gotta look right! Due 12/31/12.

**Oh and a huge second to what Crackers Phinn said about the joy of being able to detangle in less than a minute, and feeling like one was let out of jail. Me all the way. Retained length while natural, but it didnt show due to darned shrinkage. I wear buns too, and have lived in them while my hair was in both states. Loving relaxed hair, but glad Ive experienced being both a short (twa) and long-haired (wl) natural, with all stages in between.

Ive been self-relaxed for yrs, so I dont have to rely ona stylist. I buy my Mizani thru a stylist in my fam and do it myself, but my recent virgin relaxer was prof. done, as it was too big a mountain for me to climb alone this time.


----------



## sapphire18 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just relaxed yesterday after 2 years of being natural and I will post my pictures today.  I don't regret my decision to relax at all.  My hair is much easier to de-tangle now.  I purposely under processed my hair so my hair looks almost the same but it feels amazing.  My natural hair was soooo crunchy and it felt like within a couple of minutes after I applied my relaxer my hair just melted into softness.  I was able to wash my hair properly for the first time in months because... I can finally reach my scalp!


----------



## Lola94531 (Jun 25, 2012)

I to had been natural til my hair got so matted I had to cut about 4 inches off. Now I tex lax


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 8, 2013)

Bump.. just because.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Transitioned for 14 months, big chopped, relaxed a year later...Did I regret it? NOPE! I love my hair either way, relaxed or natural .


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

After 13 years of trying out my natural hair, I decided to relax.  I thought I would never revisit the creamy crack (relaxer), or the hot tools of flaming hell fire (blow dryers, flat irons, curlers etc....) but here I am relaxed.  I loved my curls and am sure that I will miss them.  Like any hair, natural hair has its hit and misses and some things I won't miss: frizz, knots, tangles, super extended hair washing and conditioning sessions,.  Some things I will miss:  instant hairstyle (curls), texture, waves, compliments. Not being afraid of the rain. But its all good.  One day I will revisit my natural hair after I get through swinging and swanging and enjoying my full length and re-inventing myself for my hubbie.  Don't be scared.  I did give it a lot of thought, didn't just jump into it.  I don't plan on regrets because I can go back to natural whenever I feel like it.  I ain't afraid of transitioning, was doing that before it had a title, or sporting a twa, loved my  twa.    What's good is that I know how to take better care of my relaxed hair than the 30 plus years of when I had it before.


----------



## tolly (Oct 13, 2013)

I regret going back to relaxers.... I made the decision out of frustration and not accepting my hair grows slowly... I've spent the entire 3years I have been on a hair journey cutting my hair, initial BC 2010, relaxed 2012 and after 4months did another BC. I still have a TWA. My hair grows too slowly for me to be happy with swinging back and forth, of course it will grow back but it takes too long for me to enjoy the process.
I just want it long enough for a ponytail.


----------



## brittle_hair (Oct 13, 2013)

I went back to relaxers in February this year and I have no regrets whatsoever.  I went natural because I thought my natural hair would not break as there would be no chemicals involved and therefore I would retain a lot of length.  The reality was it grew quickly to SL and then the SSK's became an issue, I was constantly pulling off balls of hair from the ends of my hair.  My hair never looked moisturised, and it definitely took up too much time with the plaiting before bed, washing process and styling in the morning.  

I miss the thickness, but I do feel that I can still achieve big hair by just throwing in my satin rollers before bed, which takes me like 5 minutes on my relaxed hair.  I actually feel like my breakage is more under control with my relaxed hair than it was when it was natural hair thanks to my discovery of Affirm 5b in 1.  It has been 8 months of me being relaxed and I love the ease of doing my hair and I have also retained length over that period without really focusing on protective styling - my natural hair was only really happy when in a protective style - braided and I preferred the 'out' styles more, which my hair hated.

I'm an inch away from APL and even though I got close to APL as a natural you could never tell from all the shrinkage anyway.  Straightening my hair took far too long and lasted less than a day.

Yep, no regrets, but I'm glad I went natural because it means I no longer think the grass is greener on the other side


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 13, 2013)

I was natural for about 3 years and relaxed about 3.5 years ago because I had so much hair and I didn't know what to do with it.  I also had a hard time finding a natural hair stylist that I could afford at the time.  When I relaxed I was fine until my "great" hair stylist got pregnant and moved to another state.  As I experimented with new stylists my hair became way too damaged and therefore, I am natural again and happy.   My last relaxer was about a year ago and I hated the anemic status of my hair.  I don't think I will ever relax again because I don't want to feel dependent upon anyone else again for the health of my hair and I don't feel comfortable relaxing my own hair.  

When my hair gets really long this time I think I will be better informed from these websites to make better styling options.  For some reason, I feel that there are more naturals and better information for taking care of longer natural hair now.  I am not sure if that is true or I didn't know where to find information the last time. 

In reference to styling options, the only times I have long styling days are when I experiment or on the wash days that I apply henna.  Whether I am straight or natural, I will apply oil before I wash, shampoo, condition and deep condition. After I wash, I put my hair in flat twists.  The next day I wear a flat twist out.  If my hair was straight then I would roll my hair.  Either way they both take time.   On wash day, the flat twists may take a half an hour longer.

I think staying natural is a personal preference and some people will find a way to make it work,  others will not and others just prefer straight hair and whatever someone decides to do, it is all good.

Sorry for the long post.

My significant other is my biggest supporter so that makes me feel even better about my choice.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

I texlaxed for the first time last year, and although I liked it at first, I miss my natural hair. I'm transitioning right now, and I'll see how it looks, but I'll probably cut off the texlaxed ends next year, depending on how long I can handle the two textures.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 13, 2013)

I like this thread. Some of the anecdotes are really humorous.

My hair is very easy going. It doesn't give me any problems natural and it never gave me any problems relaxed (except when I was begging it to misbehave by relaxing and bleaching in the same week. It indulged me). Very grateful to it. I will probably stay natural because, for whatever reason, my relaxed hair was a bit more work for me to maintain than my natural hair, especially when I had bangs. But either way, my hair would be healthy and happy.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes I regretted it! I went natural back in 2009, didn't know how to handle the SSKs, the in between styling stage, etc... so I went back to a relaxer in 2010. My hair started looking all thin and lifeless again, shedding and breaking so I went back natural in 2011. And so far I don't regret this. I know how to care for my natural hair now. I know what it can and can't do, and it's longer and thicker than it's ever been. There were some good years with my relaxed hair too prior to the first time I went natural, but it was too hit or miss and I never got to a true shoulder length. 

Now, I will admit though... if it weren't for the new BKT alternative treatments I probably would've texlaxed by now. So, as long as they keep making these I'm good.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad to see this thread. I can't believe I'm even saying this, but, now that my hair is short, I kinda want to texlax or relax bone straight (never had that before) and keep it short and straight w/o much effort.

I"m sure I'll change my mind in 5 minutes though......or will I?


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 14, 2013)

I was natural for 5 years.  I just relaxed/texlaxed less a week ago and *no* I don't regret it.  

Most people can't tell the difference.  I just keep getting a lot of "You look nice today"s 



I can see length.

My hair takes WAY less time to wash/detangle.

It requires WAY less product.

I am able to use up my stash that in NO WAY worked before on my hair and they seem to be doing fine, just giving me different results. (kinky, straighter, coily, etc.)

It is softer & shinier.

Depending on what products I use it still has coils/kinks/frizz if I want.

I can wear it roller set or straight if I want.

No, I have no regrets.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a really interesting thread, I'm contemplating relaxing again. Today marks two years since my last relaxer, but to me natural hair seems more complicated. I was natural most of my life but didn't know how to care for it and was stuck at one length. I then relaxed for four years before transitioning. I retained a lot of length relaxed and made it to my goal of waist length hair. I'm trying to do the same thing natural. But to me its odd that my natural hair seems weaker than my relaxed hair. And I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to retain length as quickly.


----------



## Harina (Oct 15, 2013)

FindingMe said:


> I was natural for 5 years.  I just relaxed/texlaxed less a week ago and *no* I don't regret it.
> 
> Most people can't tell the difference.  I just keep getting a lot of "You look nice today"s
> .[/LIST]
> ...



From your siggy, I can see why people can't tell the difference. How long do you leave the relaxer/texlaxer on? What brand do you use? This is basically what happened to me when I bkt'd. Hair looked the same, but it was different. FindingMe



Stormy said:


> Now, I will admit though... if it weren't for the new BKT alternative treatments I probably would've texlaxed by now. So, as long as they keep making these I'm good.



@What new bkt alternatives are you talking about? What brands? How often do you do them? Stormy


----------



## Sosa (Oct 15, 2013)

I have porous thick 4a/b strands that are prone to splits, even tho I am natural. 
My relaxed hair was easier to maintain due to less manipulation. 

I can't do this much longer...hours of styling for mediocre results  My hair has started shedding a lot and is getting thinner. I am style-challenged too. I think I'm going to BKT. Forget this!


----------



## BonBon (Oct 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be going back to relaxer. 

 I have been natural most of my life with a few short relaxed periods.

 Every time I relaxed I felt dread when feeling the water running off my straight hair. Regretted it every time.

 Sometimes I somewhat consider it but it's a bit stupid to do the same thing and expect different results lol.


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 15, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Glad to see this thread. I can't believe I'm even saying this, but, now that my hair is short, I kinda want to texlax or relax bone straight (never had that before) and keep it short and straight w/o much effort.
> 
> I"m sure I'll change my mind in 5 minutes though......or will I?



I believe this.  I think the shorter stages can sometimes be more difficult.  When you had longer hair you could always go ahead and put in a ponytail or puff and be done with it.

I always think peoples with twa are brave and talented because both times I transitioned with weaves, twist extensions or phony ponies for either 6 months or a year.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 15, 2013)

Harina said:


> @What new bkt alternatives are you talking about? What brands? How often do you do them? @Stormy



Well, there's Design Essentials and Arosci that everyone has been talking about. There's also the QOD Max White and Gold. Neither of those were in my budget at the time (back in Sept) and I just wanted to try something temporary like 30 days so I did the Organix Ever Straight brand. I followed those directions to a T and it worked!


----------



## Stormy (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, here's the link to the BKT Alternative thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=611531&highlight=bkt+alternatives


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 15, 2013)

Harina



Harina said:


> From your siggy, I can see why people can't tell the difference. How long do you leave the relaxer/texlaxer on? What brand do you use? This is basically what happened to me when I bkt'd. Hair looked the same, but it was different.



Girl, I just picked up a Just For Me, kiddie relaxer.  That day, my hair was literally standing up on top of my head from the humidity in FL.  I was over it and stopped on the way home at the CVS.  I started with the front so it got about 10 min and the back got about 7 or 8 min at the most.  

It looks similar, but it is VERY different, tho-  In the shower it is almost straight and looks straight while wet.  It doesn't start to kink until it gets completely dry.  Because of this, roller setting will be a BREEZE  I cannot WAIT to sit under my PIBBS again....

I have been using the junkiest products I could find in my cabinet that need to be used up and everything seems to be working fine and way better than they did on my natural hair. erplexed 

Since I have some kink left (and that's all that's in my overflowing PJ closet), I am still using sulfate free, silicone free products.  So far so good.

I cut my hair into the inverted bob bc all my hair was just too much for me to manage, but now I just wish I had relaxed it.  I would have longer than BSL length all over right now if I had done that.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am regretting big time, relaxers aren't for me. I had my last relaxer Sept 1, 2013 and it was horrible. Let me say that it BURNED like hell, the stylist didn't properly base my scalp. When I was complaining that it burned she decided to put some oil on my scalp, I never understand why stylists do this or try to spray your scalp thats not going to stop or ease the burning sensation. Then when she finally took it out I felt sick when I say sick like my scalp was in pain and extremely sensitive. I finally got home and I see a piece of my skin near my hairline missing, I am not even kidding . The next day I woke up and all the hair was stuck to my scalp, NEVER AGAIN.

I am now transitioning again and I won't go back. I can't keep up with the you can't scratch your scalp days before the relaxers etc is too much for me plus my hair doesn't retain length when I am relaxed.


----------



## natural_one (Oct 15, 2013)

nope! I go between natural and relaxed, and right now I am texlaxed after 4 yrs...I am enjoying my length and swing..I may go back natural in a few years, who knows??


----------



## brittle_hair (Oct 15, 2013)

BornAgainNatural2012 said:


> I am regretting big time, relaxers aren't for me. I had my last relaxer Sept 1, 2013 and it was horrible. Let me say that it BURNED like hell, the stylist didn't properly base my scalp. When I was complaining that it burned she decided to put some oil on my scalp, I never understand why stylists do this or try to spray your scalp thats not going to stop or ease the burning sensation. Then when she finally took it out I felt sick when I say sick like my scalp was in pain and extremely sensitive. I finally got home and I see a piece of my skin near my hairline missing, I am not even kidding . The next day I woke up and all the hair was stuck to my scalp, NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> I am now transitioning again and I won't go back. I can't keep up with the you can't scratch your scalp days before the relaxers etc is too much for me plus my hair doesn't retain length when I am relaxed.


 
I have a supersensitive scalp too. My stylist has to relax in 4/5 sections and if she goes on vacation, I have to wait for her to get back cos no other stylist gets it. Stretching is a good thing so I don't mind so much.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 15, 2013)

BornAgainNatural2012 said:


> I am regretting big time, relaxers aren't for me. I had my last relaxer Sept 1, 2013 and it was horrible. Let me say that it BURNED like hell, the stylist didn't properly base my scalp. When I was complaining that it burned she decided to put some oil on my scalp, I never understand why stylists do this or try to spray your scalp thats not going to stop or ease the burning sensation. Then when she finally took it out I felt sick when I say sick like my scalp was in pain and extremely sensitive. I finally got home and I see a piece of my skin near my hairline missing, I am not even kidding . The next day I woke up and all the hair was stuck to my scalp, NEVER AGAIN.  I am now transitioning again and I won't go back. I can't keep up with the you can't scratch your scalp days before the relaxers etc is too much for me plus my hair doesn't retain length when I am relaxed.



This is why I don't go to stylist. 

I scratch while I'm relaxing and I NEVER have a problem. And I have a sensitive scalp :/


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm considering it. My hairs nice and healthy now but i cant do anything with it because it's too thick for me to handle comfortably. 

But I think my scalp would revolt. I've only just recently come to realise how sensitive my skin is. I dont think i'll be able to handle it. :S


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 25, 2013)

hey ive been natural for 5 years...... what to say: im bored with it now.

i used to style more when relaxed... i enjoyed mu natural hair but im done.
im fighting on a setback right now( the 1 st one îd say). i cut my crown back to ear length when the rest is bsb.... 
ive been trying to catch up for over a month its still the same weard hair... broken,changed texture,etc. i thought "just cut everythig"

i decided that i will finally cut to a bob style or pixie. i actually want this :

http://youtu.be/00NJ-N7Xv9k

from bsb to that short style. îll rock it until im fed up.... then let it grow (.relaxed or texlaxed). 
if i ever want to go natural again,î´ll do so when i feel like it.

for now i need a change!
im gonna relax and cut on 7th december normally.


----------



## LaNecia (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a great thread! I've been natural for 3.5 years now and while I miss the straight hair styling options, I don't miss the hair strands all over the bathroom from my hair being relaxed. My strands are super fine. Currently I'm headed to APL and my hair is the longest it's EVER been. I'm learning to maintain a moisture balance and not let my ends run wild unless I want to fight the knots. I went through about 6 weeks of pressing my hair and it got even drier, Texlaxing gave inconsistent results. I don't wear weaves and wigs anymore. Wash days are a lot of work but that's small in comparison to the work I put in for YEARS trying to get my hair just to shoulder length when relaxed. So now I leave it be and it's happy. I'm happy with it natural.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Oct 25, 2013)

I was natural for 10years and texlaxed in March '13 after thinking about it and researching relaxers/relaxed hair care for a good year. I have no regrets and love being able to detangle my 4b/c hair so quickly.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm beginning to be afraid of my upcoming texlax. It was easy on virgin hair. I'm only 6 weeks post and I'm shooting for 10-12. I'm scurred.


----------



## greight (Oct 27, 2013)

Stormy said:


> Yes I regretted it! I went natural back in 2009, didn't know how to handle the SSKs, the in between styling stage, etc... so I went back to a relaxer in 2010. My hair started looking all thin and lifeless again, shedding and breaking so I went back natural in 2011. And so far I don't regret this. I know how to care for my natural hair now. I know what it can and can't do, and it's longer and thicker than it's ever been. There were some good years with my relaxed hair too prior to the first time I went natural, but it was too hit or miss and I never got to a true shoulder length.
> 
> *Now, I will admit though... if it weren't for the new BKT alternative treatments I probably would've texlaxed by now. So, as long as they keep making these I'm good.*



This will hopefully be me.

I'm going to BKT or do Design Essentials before the end of the year. If they don't work out, I will texlax and not look back!  I paid my dues, I've been natural for almost 10 years.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 27, 2013)

I keep going back and forth between relaxed and natural. I am never satisfied. I am natural now,but I am thinking about texlaxing because my hair was more healthy. My ends are suffering from protective styles. Light heat training has failed. I will be texlaxing again for good. No more big chops.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ive been natural for 5 years...... what to say: im bored with it now.  i used to style more when relaxed... i enjoyed mu natural hair but im done. im fighting on a setback right now( the 1 st one îd say). i cut my crown back to ear length when the rest is bsb.... ive been trying to catch up for over a month its still the same weard hair... broken,changed texture,etc. i thought "just cut everythig"  i decided that i will finally cut to a bob style or pixie. i actually want this :  http://youtu.be/00NJ-N7Xv9k  from bsb to that short style. îll rock it until im fed up.... then let it grow (.relaxed or texlaxed). *if i ever want to go natural again,î´ll do so when i feel like it.*  for now i need a change! im gonna relax and cut on 7th december normally.


     The bolded is how I felt/ feel abt my hair prior to texlaxing the first time.


----------



## Urban (Oct 28, 2013)

I was natural for 8 years. Texlaxed just over a month ago. No regrets whatsoever. At this point in my life, I have no time or patience for natural hair. I was cutting so much because I couldn't be bothered dealing with tangles after spending an hour detangling. No sir. I would've ended up with no hair!


----------



## JudithO (Oct 28, 2013)

No regrets at all. Life is much easier for me, retention is better for me too cos I have to manipulate a lot less.


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 28, 2013)

JudithO said:


> No regrets at all. Life is much easier for me, retention is better for me too cos I have to manipulate a lot less.



I'm going to relax/texlax my natural hair by Friday. I enjoy my 4c hair but since having two more babies, I've no time to invest on it, I'm also tired off the tangles. I'm ready for a new HHJ chapter


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the results of my relaxer. I can wear straight styles and they last longer. You can see my length. Its just all around a better world to be in. I loved being natural but I grew out of it. Now I want to wear straight styles. I did what I wanted which was see what my natural hair was like. Now I know and am ready to move forward from here.


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 28, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ive been natural for 5 years...... what to say: im bored with it now.
> 
> i used to style more when relaxed... i enjoyed mu natural hair but im done.
> im fighting on a setback right now( the 1 st one îd say). i cut my crown back to ear length when the rest is bsb....
> ...



I'm having a similar problem.
The area in my crown, is way s shorter (nl), than the rest (apl).
When I relax it, I'm not planning to cut it even, but what I plan to do is just bun it most of the time, and trimming it gradually.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 28, 2013)

Urban said:


> I was natural for 8 years. Texlaxed just over a month ago. No regrets whatsoever. At this point in my life, I have no time or patience for natural hair. I was cutting so much because I couldn't be bothered dealing with tangles after spending an hour detangling. No sir. I would've ended up with no hair!



ive been combing, cutting... the " i dont care" attitude. fed up if thisw ive never liked spending hours on hair.... oh my i had to  with natural  hair. im already speaking in the past when i havent yet relaxed. i cant wait!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 28, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> I'm going to relax/texlax my natural hair by Friday. I enjoy my 4c hair but since having two more babies, I've no time to invest on it, I'm also tired off the tangles. I'm ready for a new HHJ chapter



i do like my natural 4b.... but hey, no time no patience:
work full time. 2 young kids, studying full lessons at home, applying as a trainee, searching for a new job in the futur....... tired!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 28, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> I'm having a similar problem. The area in my crown, is way s shorter (nl), than the rest (apl). When I relax it, I'm not planning to cut it even, but what I plan to do is just bun it most of the time, and trimming it gradually.



good idea. as long as you get rid of the damaged parts. im ready for a fresh cut ( scared , its a lot of lenght im gonna cut)!


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 28, 2013)

Time is a factor that would probably make me consider going back to relaxed without regret. Natural hair is so time consuming! So far I'm hanging in there though and continuing my natural journey.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 29, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Time is a factor that would probably make me consider going back to relaxed without regret. Natural hair is so time consuming! So far I'm hanging in there though and continuing my natural journey.



yes hang in. only relax when you are ready and have taken time to think of it well. 
its been like a year ive had relaxing in mind.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> yes hang in. only relax when you are ready and have taken time to think of it well.
> its been like a year ive had relaxing in mind.


 
Yes I agree. the last time I gave up natural, it was for that exact reason and I regretted it after a few months. So I'd hate to make the same mistake twice. Overall, being natural is great for my scalp which is something that a relaxer can't offer me. But, sometimes I feel like the time spent on my natural hair is not realistic to my schedule so it can be a little discouraging, lol. (Especially when the outcomes of the time spent are rarely cute) 
BUt I got a trick: whenever I feel this way, I'm slapping some box braids in my head before I have a chance to slap a relaxer in my head. 
I may relax one day again, who knows; But I been there done that aleady and am enjoying doing somethign new, so for now I wanna continue my HHJ as a natural. 

I totally went off topic with my reply. Sorry!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been feening to relax my hair! I'm so scared though. I knew nothing about a HHJ when I was relaxed and would love to see how far my hair would go with a relaxer.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2013)

I still believe that relaxed or natural, anyone can have a HHJ. Just gotta go with what works best for your hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 29, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> I've been feening to relax my hair! I'm so scared though. I knew nothing about a HHJ when I was relaxed and would love to see how far my hair would go with a relaxer.



i also kneW nothing about a hhj when relaxed. i bet îll do fine this time.

i really am chocked of the way i treated my relaxed hair before..... omg! the most stupid stupid mistakes that of course kept me to sl.....


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Sep 28, 2014)

Whatever happens I am not going to have any regrets because I am not afraid of shaving it off & starting my natural journey again. I've been natural for 14 years & I'm ready for change. 
 I'm looking forward to using what I've learned about hair care on my relaxed hair & hopefully it will thrive. I'm still researching but I've already decided that Im going to do it.


----------



## LuxeDoll (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't regret it at all. Couldn't stand the shrinkage of being natural, plus styling time was a pain. I didn't go back fully relaxed because I didn't want very weak hair and I still wanted some texture, so I ended up texturizing. (pics below) I can do wash n' go's, very low maintenance styles, etc. with no fuss. Love it !


----------



## Urban (Sep 28, 2014)

I did a retouch yesterday which came out great. Just came back in here to say my only regret is actually not texlaxing sooner. My hair would be so much longer by now. All that time wasted on detangling plus all the chopping


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love being relaxed.  Like I loved being natural and texlaxed.  Hair, IMO - black hair, is more versatile so I can do whatever I want.

But with relaxed hair I have more time on my hands.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 28, 2014)

well after my post in october...... im transitionning. sounds silly huh? lol
i relaxed in december 2013 after being relaxer free for 6 years.
i havent touched up... im 10 months post! 

first of all... the styler relaxed bone straight in my opinion.... it was ok, but i felt bald When she finished styling it.

i then told myself i will do my touch up alone (after visiting salons, none of them inspired me)..
as i have fine hair, and medium a little, i was so scared to do it myself and mess it up . so i thought, ok wait and see..... that how i accidently ended up transitionning.
at 4 month post i said "ok why not try again and go natural, learn more of being a straight natural"

sorry for being long. wanted to share


----------



## *CherryPie* (Sep 28, 2014)

I love having relaxed hair.  I loved having natural hair.  But relaxed hair is easier for me. It's almost one year since I relaxed my hair.  I have no regrets.  Anyway, if I want my natural hair again, I know where to find it.


----------



## Perfexion (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm so glad I came on the board today and found this thread.  I'm sitting in my bathroom now with a box perm trying to decide if I'm really throwing in the towel after 3 years of being natural.  I'm only half way through the thread but I've already decided to go through with it. 

I went natural because I thought it was healthier and I really thought I was going to have hair like naptural85- big and shiny and thick,  and I was going to always have it in some awesome natural style. Well 3 years later and I have yet to pull off a successful braid out, or twist out, I can't cornrow to save my life and I've worn my hair in bun styles so long that my hair line is starting to break off and thin. I also wear wash n gos and puffs but I don't have to tell you what a nightmare that is to detangle! I dread wash day!

I never had this problem when I was relaxed.  As a matter of fact,  I went one summer where I washed my hair every day and wore wet buns and my hair went from shoulder length to bra strap length in 3 or 4 months.  My natural hair has been stuck at shoulder length since last September.  I was trying to find a new regimen for length retention and the answer seems to be to spend MORE time on my hair. I can't do it. It's gotten to the point where I hate my hair now.  I used to love doing my hair.  Now it just seems like a chore.

I got my hair professionally straightened a month ago and it took 2 people ripping through my hair and a million watts of heat to get it straight.  I wanted to get it done again though because my hair looked amazing when they were done, but I don't want to go through that experience again.  So I'm relaxing my hair. I feel like a quitter and I probably will regret it at some point but I'll get over it eventually.  I need to fall in love with my hair again.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 28, 2014)

Perfexion said:


> I'm so glad I came on the board today and found this thread.  I'm sitting in my bathroom now with a box perm trying to decide if I'm really throwing in the towel after 3 years of being natural.  I'm only half way through the thread but I've already decided to go through with it.  I went natural because I thought it was healthier and I really thought I was going to have hair like naptural85- big and shiny and thick,  and I was going to always have it in some awesome natural style. Well 3 years later and I have yet to pull off a successful braid out, or twist out, I can't cornrow to save my life and I've worn my hair in bun styles so long that my hair line is starting to break off and thin. I also wear wash n gos and puffs but I don't have to tell you what a nightmare that is to detangle! I dread wash day!  I never had this problem when I was relaxed.  As a matter of fact,  I went one summer where I washed my hair every day and wore wet buns and my hair went from shoulder length to bra strap length in 3 or 4 months.  My natural hair has been stuck at shoulder length since last September.  I was trying to find a new regimen for length retention and the answer seems to be to spend MORE time on my hair. I can't do it. It's gotten to the point where I hate my hair now.  I used to love doing my hair.  Now it just seems like a chore.  I got my hair professionally straightened a month ago and it took 2 people ripping through my hair and a million watts of heat to get it straight.  I wanted to get it done again though because my hair looked amazing when they were done, but I don't want to go through that experience again.  So I'm relaxing my hair. I feel like a quitter and I probably will regret it at some point but I'll get over it eventually.  I need to fall in love with my hair again.



this is why i relaxed after 6 years being natural.
in was fed up, and i wanted a change like " now "
i told myself "its just hair , have fun do want you want and if i want to switch back, i'll just do it"

besides i was so mad at my hair that i felt like shaving it! (anger)
so i did it, i was sooooooo happy. i had fun with it, not for long but it was still fun.

im transitionning i guess (10 month post) but you never know .... if i feel like doing something i will go for it . we only live once


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 28, 2014)

Perfexion said:


> I'm so glad I came on the board today and found this thread.  I'm sitting in my bathroom now with a box perm trying to decide if I'm really throwing in the towel after 3 years of being natural.  I'm only half way through the thread but I've already decided to go through with it.  I went natural because I thought it was healthier and I really thought I was going to have hair like naptural85- big and shiny and thick,  and I was going to always have it in some awesome natural style. Well 3 years later and I have yet to pull off a successful braid out, or twist out, I can't cornrow to save my life and I've worn my hair in bun styles so long that my hair line is starting to break off and thin. I also wear wash n gos and puffs but I don't have to tell you what a nightmare that is to detangle! I dread wash day!  I never had this problem when I was relaxed.  As a matter of fact,  I went one summer where I washed my hair every day and wore wet buns and my hair went from shoulder length to bra strap length in 3 or 4 months.  My natural hair has been stuck at shoulder length since last September.  I was trying to find a new regimen for length retention and the answer seems to be to spend MORE time on my hair. I can't do it. It's gotten to the point where I hate my hair now.  I used to love doing my hair.  Now it just seems like a chore.  I got my hair professionally straightened a month ago and it took 2 people ripping through my hair and a million watts of heat to get it straight.  I wanted to get it done again though because my hair looked amazing when they were done, but I don't want to go through that experience again.  So I'm relaxing my hair. I feel like a quitter and I probably will regret it at some point but I'll get over it eventually.  I need to fall in love with my hair again.


 Omg what you described is how i am feeling to a tea. I feel like my natural hair is way weaker than my relaxed hair .  And i hate wash days and doing my hair now and wash day. My hair always looks like crap unless i straighten it.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 28, 2014)

How did I miss this thread ?!

I relaxed my hair back in December, after 6 years of being natural, and about 2 years of considering going back to relaxers. It was the shrinkage that did me in finally. I didn't have problems with detangling or styling, but seeing all my length shrivel away pissed me off . I had also mastered straightening my hair and I enjoyed how low maintenance it was!! 

Well I relaxed in December, and absolutely hated it!! My hair now too 2x the work every week than my natural hair. As a natural I could throw my hair up in some style and forget about it, but with relaxed hair I stayed paranoid about maintaining protein-moisture balance. I was relaxed for about 14 weeks, and what drove me to do a super BC, was the texture of my relaxed hair. It was horrible!! Even after a touch up with a new relaxer and processing my hair even longer, my hair was so rough, kinky, and tangled . My natural hair is so much softer, and my straightened natural hair was much smoother, softer, and prettier than the relaxed version. 

While relaxing again was a terrible mistake, I wish I had transitioned instead of BC'd . coolsista-paris is definitely doing it the better way . Now I'm strongly considering becoming a predominately straight-haired natural, and I soooo could have done that with relaxed ends


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes i was natural for 10 years then i relaxed my hair. Now i did the BC because i missed my natural curly hair so much.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 28, 2014)

I've got a few posts early on in this thread.  I was natural for 3 years, then relaxed for 3 years and am natural now again for guess how long...3 years.  I don't have any intention of relaxing again because I have discovered the joys of deep invisible part lace front wigs and that's got the relaxer bug out of my system indefinitely.

I would advise anybody who has the itch to relax to just do it. There's nothing worse than that nagging feeling that it could be easier every time you detangle your natural hair.   If you relax and love it, then everything is lovely.  If you don't like it, believe me when you return to natural, that nagging feeling doesn't come back.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm almost 11 months into my transition and I'm thinking about texlaxing


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Sep 29, 2014)

Wash n Go: http://youtu.be/rKTa4Pu_dWI

Hope these links work. .. Makes me want to texlax


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Sep 29, 2014)

HOW I TEXLAX MY WAIST LENGTH HAIR: http://youtu.be/rmI9CD1UEDU


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 29, 2014)

I texlaxed after 3 years being natural and loved it at first. Then it became difficult to do retouches and my curls were more like waves. It was hard for me to manage the new growth and I had a lot of breakage. I also missed my natural hair so I did what I said I'd never do again ...the BC. The good thing about relaxing is it let me know that natural hair is for me. I don't get tempted to relax or texlax anymore.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 29, 2014)

ckisland said:


> How did I miss this thread ?!  I relaxed my hair back in December, after 6 years of being natural, and about 2 years of considering going back to relaxers. It was the shrinkage that did me in finally. I didn't have problems with detangling or styling, but seeing all my length shrivel away pissed me off . I had also mastered straightening my hair and I enjoyed how low maintenance it was!!  Well I relaxed in December, and absolutely hated it!! My hair now too 2x the work every week than my natural hair. As a natural I could throw my hair up in some style and forget about it, but with relaxed hair I stayed paranoid about maintaining protein-moisture balance. I was relaxed for about 14 weeks, and what drove me to do a super BC, was the texture of my relaxed hair. It was horrible!! Even after a touch up with a new relaxer and processing my hair even longer, my hair was so rough, kinky, and tangled . My natural hair is so much softer, and my straightened natural hair was much smoother, softer, and prettier than the relaxed version.  While relaxing again was a terrible mistake, I wish I had transitioned instead of BC'd . coolsista-paris is definitely doing it the better way . Now I'm strongly considering becoming a predominately straight-haired natural, and I soooo could have done that with relaxed ends



hey journey twin! ( natural for the same time , relaxed at the same time, went crazy at the same time : i transitionned you bc)! lol

i cuth hair several times and im back to apl. yayy
it is encouraging. i might be retaining ( i never detangle with combs, i finger detangle). seems to be working.

il gonna learn to be a straight natural...   i hope it works!!!

ps: let your hair gro back and have fun while its short. plus: you are pretty with short hair . really! ;-)

keep me informed of your hair   progress


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 29, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm almost 11 months into my transition and I'm thinking about texlaxing



lol oh gosh. ii had that thought for a while . but i think i will mess up my fine hair by not having sale results. 

this is all tricky


----------



## ckisland (Sep 29, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey journey twin! ( natural for the same time , relaxed at the same time, went crazy at the same time : i transitionned you bc)! lol
> 
> i cuth hair several times and im back to apl. yayy
> it is encouraging. i might be retaining ( i never detangle with combs, i finger detangle). seems to be working.
> ...



We're journey twins for real  !!!  
Girl, I am soooo over short hair. Never ever ever again will I do hair above SL!!! It was so fun the first time around, and now it's boring me to death. I plan on being a straight natural too!! Have you started using heat yet, or are you going to wait until your transition is complete?? Definitely keep me updated!


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree with the posters mentioning the time it takes. My relaxed hair took less than 20 minutes on wash day not counting DC time. It now takes me like an hour to shampoo, detangle, and apply conditioner. I am not here for this. Im returning to my relaxer I just dont know when. My issue is that Im a big hair hider so realistically it kinda doesnt make sense for me to relax so I guess Im going to be a big stretcher.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Sep 30, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> lol oh gosh. ii had that thought for a while . but i think i will mess up my fine hair by not having sale results.
> 
> this is all tricky



Yea.... you have to figure out how long to leave the relaxer on to get the results u want.... That's one of the reasons iv haven't done it yet


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 1, 2014)

ckisland said:


> We're journey twins for real  !!! Girl, I am soooo over short hair. Never ever ever again will I do hair above SL!!! It was so fun the first time around, and now it's boring me to death. I plan on being a straight natural too!! Have you started using heat yet, or are you going to wait until your transition is complete?? Definitely keep me updated!



i feel you. i find short hair sexy ( i was about to get a pixie before transitionning  back).. every one told me i will struggle to grow back well because of differents lengths so i just transitionned,

i flat irroned this past weekend.
i ponytail rollersetted the ends.
then i flat ironned the roots . i used little product ànd it came out straight.  i deep conditionned very well first. my hair was not dry at all after flat iron.
im at 3 days and its not dry. 

i flat ironned just this past weekend!   i need to learn a lot to not mess up my hair , get mad and then do something stupid by anger... lol


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm considering going back mainly because of lack of styling. I'm twa so little styles and too much work. I have an interview today and wondering if twists are okay. I already have a wig to wear.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 1, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> lol oh gosh. ii had that thought for a while . but i think i will mess up my fine hair by not having sale results.  this is all tricky



If it's not breaking now then it might not with texlaxing, but I'm not encouraging. Just saying. Your hair is fine so I would t play with it.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 1, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> I'm considering going back mainly because of lack of styling. I'm twa so little styles and too much work. *I have an interview today and wondering if twists are okay.* I already have a wig to wear.



You can pull and tie your twists back. I'm doing an interview workshop tomorrow for a university and that's what I'm going to suggest. Using myself as an example. 

Edited to add: Oh and I just noticed this was today! LOL! So... how did it go and what did you decide?


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 1, 2014)

Dunno if I ever posted here.
I relaxed, in January, and then touched up in May.
I'm officially transitioning back to 100% natural.
Don't regret doing it, but definitely missing my curls.
These straight pieces look all....wrong.

::shrug::


----------



## ckisland (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't get the straightening itch out of my system, so I decided to look into the Beautiful Textures TMS. From the results on youtube, and the posts about it here, I'm going to go for it (if I can find it tomorrow ). I'm praying that this gives me the look and maintenance I've been missing.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 2, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> If it's not breaking now then it might not with texlaxing, but I'm not encouraging. Just saying. Your hair is fine so I would t play with it.



lol thanks. im afraid because i have fine hair.
if my hair was thick i might have been relaxed all the time... or texlaxed. but nope, too risky


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 2, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> Dunno if I ever posted here. I relaxed, in January, and then touched up in May. I'm officially transitioning back to 100% natural. Don't regret doing it, but definitely missing my curls. These straight pieces look all....wrong.  ::shrug::



you are another fast transitionner lol ... recent my relaxed and already transitionning, just like me lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 2, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I can't get the straightening itch out of my system, so I decided to look into the Beautiful Textures TMS. From the results on youtube, and the posts about it here, I'm going to go for it (if I can find it tomorrow ). I'm praying that this gives me the look and maintenance I've been missing.



i dont even know what that is!


----------



## ckisland (Oct 2, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i dont even know what that is!



The Beautiful Textures Texture Manageability System

http://youtu.be/hKHWlWx8F5E

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=725647&highlight=beautiful+textures+tms

I'm excited to try it out


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> lol thanks. im afraid because i have fine hair. if my hair was thick i might have been relaxed all the time... or texlaxed. but nope, too risky



Yeah. Just leave it alone. I wouldn't recommend. My stands are thick so I guess that why I still have hair on this head as much as it's been through, but if I had fine hair, I wouldn't be as experimental.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 2, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah. Just leave it alone. I wouldn't recommend. My stands are thick so I guess that why I still have hair on this head as much as it's been through, but if I had fine hair, I wouldn't be as experimental.



im gonna stay a chicken lol . no weird expériments for me. i even thought if bkt treatments or protein treatments. ... 
my hair loves protein .


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> im gonna stay a chicken lol . no weird expériments for me. i even thought if bkt treatments or protein treatments. ... my hair loves protein .



Is there anything you can do that doesn't involve direct heat?


----------



## ckisland (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, if I didn't have these coarse strands, I would have screwed myself like 10 times by now . I never appreciated it until relaxing twice back to back, and being reckless with a cranked up flatiron, but experiencing no heat damage .

Speaking of !! I got my hands on the TMS (the African Pride one, but I think they're the same with different boxes), and did my hair!!!! It feels how a fresh relaxer should, sooooooo smooth and silky :blondboob !! I just keep praying that it will actually last me a week


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 3, 2014)

I have fine strands & at first I was concerned about breakage but now Im not. I'm going to make sure my hair is kept moisturized & I will keep protein in it. My strategy for length retention of relaxed hair is going to be similar to my regimen now as a natural. Protect with a cornrow base (crochet, wigs, weaves) for 10-12 weeks & then relax again. Im sure Ill have to trim more than I do now just for aesthetics when I wear my hair out. Im not going for bone straight but I dont want texlaxed either.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Is there anything you can do that doesn't involve direct heat?



well, i can only stretch... but heat didnt of bad on my hair when i was natural . as long as it was well done, protected the hair before.

i guess i will have to use heat if i want to be a straightened natural :-/


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 3, 2014)

SunRai Naturals said:


> I have fine strands & at first I was concerned about breakage but now Im not. I'm going to make sure my hair is kept moisturized & I will keep protein in it. My strategy for length retention of relaxed hair is going to be similar to my regimen now as a natural. Protect with a cornrow base (crochet, wigs, weaves) for 10-12 weeks & then relax again. Im sure Ill have to trim more than I do now just for aesthetics when I wear my hair out. Im not going for bone straight but I dont want texlaxed either.




I have grown my fine hair naturally on many occasions and got my hair relaxed only to have my hair break despite my meticulous care that is why I am never relaxing my hair again. I think that fine and hi po hair is very difficult for the relaxer to penetrate the bonds and so hair comes out with a very uneven process and when the hair is smoothed with the relaxer cream it creates damage for fine haired afro women. I would always end up with hair that didn't look relaxed unless it was over processed. The problem is that the parts of my hair that were curlier and less coarser in texture relaxed differently than the coarser parts of my hair always ending up damaged in the end.

Good luck on your hair journey. As long as you keep the protein treatments up because relaxers break down the bonds of the protein and you also don't use too much because fine relaxed hair cannot take too much protein over load and you can find a balance you may end up with a successful relaxer regiment.

I have never been able to find that balance so I stopped trying to figure out and realised no more relaxers for me.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 31, 2014)

Bump! Would like to hear more experiences!


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 31, 2014)

I texlaxed and shaved my head all in 1 day.

I grew my hair out for 3 years, and got it to a thick and healthy APL. I decided to texlax, and took a regular relaxer and kept it on for 5 minutes and washed it off. It turned into a nice curly texture. I quickly regretted my actions and shaved my head within a few hours of texlaxing it. A friend who relaxed her hair for years told me my hair would eventually break off, because it's relaxed. I believed her, and shaved it all off, cos I'd seen it happen to her ear length hair which never seemed to pass that length. maybe she was doing something wrong

Would never relax my hair in the future though. Done it twice after growing my hair out, and that's enough experimenting and learning from it.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Nov 6, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> Bump! Would like to hear more experiences!



Me too! Bumping


----------



## Kiana30 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have no regrets so far. I was natural for 6 years, and I started with a big chop. I always wore weaves and for the last 3 years wore u part wigs or closure wigs. I wore my hair out a lot maybe 3 years into me cutting my hair, and it was beautiful but a lot of work. I just relaxed two months ago and I am not having any issues. I feel like it is all in how you take care of your hair. You should be able to grow your hair with or without a relaxer. I was so tired of the single strand knots that I would get with my natural hair, which would always cause breakage. My hair is now below bra strap length but very thin at the ends because of all of the single strand knots.

I really think that I can nurture my ends back now by having this relaxer. I am not fully relaxed, I am taxlaxed my hair is still really curly but much looser then what it was. I think I want to do a corrective relaxer though because I wan't my hair a little less curly, but still texlaxed if you understand what I am saying. Also shrinkage was my worst nightmare, I thought the more my hair grow the shrinkage would get better, but it actually got worse. I hated the way my hair fell on my face, it was at a weird length when in it's natural state. This is because my hair grows in a V and the back is much longer then the top. I love being relaxed and I hope to be at full mid-back length by this time next year.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Nov 7, 2014)

Kiana30 said:


> I have no regrets so far. I was natural for 6 years, and I started with a big chop. I always wore weaves and for the last 3 years wore u part wigs or closure wigs. I wore my hair out a lot maybe 3 years into me cutting my hair, and it was beautiful but a lot of work. I just relaxed two months ago and I am not having any issues. I feel like it is all in how you take care of your hair. You should be able to grow your hair with or without a relaxer. I was so tired of the single strand knots that I would get with my natural hair, which would always cause breakage. My hair is now below bra strap length but very thin at the ends because of all of the single strand knots.
> 
> I really think that I can nurture my ends back now by having this relaxer. I am not fully relaxed, I am taxlaxed my hair is still really curly but much looser then what it was. I think I want to do a corrective relaxer though because I wan't my hair a little less curly, but still texlaxed if you understand what I am saying. Also shrinkage was my worst nightmare, I thought the more my hair grow the shrinkage would get better, but it actually got worse. I hated the way my hair fell on my face, it was at a weird length when in it's natural state. This is because my hair grows in a V and the back is much longer then the top. I love being relaxed and I hope to be at full mid-back length by this time next year.



Kiana30 
Which relaxer did u use and how long did u leave it on? The  single  strand knots are the same problem I had when  I was  Natural also which lead me to texlax


----------



## mz.rae (May 27, 2015)

Bumping again! I really am at a crossroads, I've been looking at old pictures of my relaxed hair and seeing how pretty, long, and healthy it was. Then I look at my natural hair which isn't doing much of anything no matter how hard I try. I'm pretty much over it and stopped caring for it. At the same time I don't want to make any hasty decisions, but it is something I have contemplated for a year now.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (May 27, 2015)

Nope.
Getting another full relaxer soon to break down these bonds even more.


----------



## yaya24 (May 27, 2015)

Initial application was a dream. No regrets... and then came those retouches . Totally forgot about lines of demarcation etc. Even with the texlaxed section being full of texture, my NG was fighting it. Tangles on tangles on tangles.

I REGRET falling back to the chemicals because of retouches.

Chemicals like that are not for me.


----------



## discodumpling (May 27, 2015)

Hmmmmm there seems to be a common theme in this thread.


----------



## Nayeli (May 27, 2015)

No regrets whatsoever. Transitioned to natural and remained that way for close to two years, if I remember correctly. Then chopped it all off and did a relaxed pixie cut. Now I'm growing it long again. I'm pretty sure I'll be a natural again down the road. As for right now though, I thoroughly enjoy my relaxed hair.


----------



## Qtee (May 27, 2015)

I was natural MBL which hit right about shoulder length curly... I relaxed n missed the ease of my curls... The health of my hair... Just being different... So now I'm back to natural ... did several mini BCs.. Now I'm a little below APL... Can't wait for it to grow long again..


----------



## Nazaneen (May 28, 2015)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Nope.
> Getting another full relaxer soon to break down these bonds even more.


are you serious? why?
does that cause breakage?

relaxers leave my hair quite curly but i'd be afraid to reapply over most of my head. i have done it in the back areas. i think it still remained or reverted to curly


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2015)

I don't have regrets, even though I'm transitioning again now. When I initially went natural I was still learning about my hair and didn't have the right mindset because I wanted frizz free, curly hair, not coily hair.

When I texturized, I got the look I wanted, but it was not easier to care for. I experimented a lot with techniques and products, which led to me learning more.  After years texturized, I was near MBL with thinning ends and I wasn't satisfied with my hair anymore. I hated touching up my hair because I had to get the timing exactly right for consistent results, I hated that my hair was weakened by chemicals, and I especially hated that my hair still required "natural" hair care, but with "relaxed" weaknesses.  I needed to either relax it straight or go natural. I decided I'd rather be natural since I'm not a big fan of straight hair.

I wouldn't have learned as much as I did or have as much appreciation for my natural hair if I hadn't texturized it. So no regrets.


----------



## TwistedRoots (May 28, 2015)

I did and I hated it. I missed the versatility of my natural hair. The styles period.... Even though I'm bald now lol I'm very happy to start my natural hair journey over.  Also, ITA...touch ups do suck.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 28, 2015)

The BEST thing I did during my journey was go back to relaxers. I was natural for about a year and I could never get my hair together, never get the style right, and wash days took me all day. I literally would have to block out time to do my hair and for me that wasn't working. 

Now that I'm relaxed my wash days start to finish literally take less than an hr (sometimes an hr but I normally am doing something else) it's basically like night and day.


----------



## KiSseS03 (May 28, 2015)

I regretted going back to a relaxer, just over 2 years ago, but I'm also glad I did it because it cured my curiosity. For me the grass wasn't greener on the other side. My natural hair is thicker and healthier and I don't have to put as much care into it in order for it to grow and flourish. The upside of relaxed hair for me was that it was easier and faster to style. Length trumps style for me so it was no contest. I'm fully natural again as of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 28, 2015)

mz.rae said:


> Bumping again! I really am at a crossroads, I've been looking at old pictures of my relaxed hair and seeing how pretty, long, and healthy it was. Then I look at my natural hair which isn't doing much of anything no matter how hard I try. I'm pretty much over it and stopped caring for it. At the same time I don't want to make any hasty decisions, but it is something I have contemplated for a year now.



@mz.rae, were you doing your own relaxers or having them done by someone else?  I think what's missing with my natural hair is having it done on a regular basis by another person who's watching it  and noticing the changes before I have a setback.  The problem is finding a place to do natural hair that doesn't depend on direct heat for everything they do.


----------



## mz.rae (May 28, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @mz.rae, were you doing your own relaxers or having them done by someone else?  I think what's missing with my natural hair is having it done on a regular basis by another person who's watching it  and noticing the changes before I have a setback.  The problem is finding a place to do natural hair that doesn't depend on direct heat for everything they do.


I would go to the salon to get my touch ups done. To me it use to be fun during retouch time because I got to see how much length I retained over the past months. Frankly I'm not even sure why I went natural in the first place, because it is doing now exactly what it did back in the day when I was natural and depended heavily on stylists in that it would just stay the same length and not get any longer.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 29, 2015)

Don't know if you went back to relaxing since I didn't read the whole thread, but stretching the hair will keep knots and tangles at bay.hth


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 9, 2015)

It's been six years. The first three were amazing. The last three have been no growth due to SSKs. I went natural cause I was curious, it was low maintenance, and healthier. Now I'm thinking of texlaxing for aesthetics and length. It could be a phase. I'll flat iron then see how I feel.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 9, 2015)

So far, so good. I had some breakage from box braids when I was  natural and I am still trying to get rid of my ssk's w/o doing a deep hair cut.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 14, 2015)

Got my hair texlaxed two weeks ago, loving every moment of it! Only regret is that I didn't do it sooner!! Now to get my hair back to waist length!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2015)

mz.rae said:


> Got my hair texlaxed two weeks ago, loving every moment of it! Only regret is that I didn't do it sooner!! Now to get my hair back to waist length!



What brand did the salon use? Congrats!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What brand did the salon use? Congrats!


Thank you! I don't remember the exact name I want to Impress or Prestige, it's a lesser known relaxer I know.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jul 14, 2015)

I relaxed and have no regrets about it BUT I only stayed relaxed for 18 days. Lol. My hair looked okay but I really did like being natural better. It was hard for me to get used to straight hair. I wanted a change with my natural hair and I think I just needed a new cut which I ultimately ended up doing when I cut the relaxer off. I shaved it bald. Now I am letting it grow back and just enjoying the ease of short hair. I am embarking on a lock journey so I am excited about that.


----------

